# The Red Chair



## crawdaddio




----------



## pursuer

Nice colors, was this shot through shatter proof glass? Im just wondering were the checkerd pattern came from.


----------



## crawdaddio

It's a multiple image. The grate is another shot layered on top at a really low opacity. Thanks for lookin'.

~DC


----------



## Jeff Canes

IMO too much chair, needs more wall on the top


----------

